

Ask HN: Reporting Users? - 67726e

I could not seem to find anything about reporting abusive comments in the Guidelines or through some cursory Google searching. How does one go about actually reporting offensive postings[1]? Is it just expected that moderators will eventually find it or is this something unlocked with some higher amount of karma?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=6327227
======
wglb
This is what the 'flag' link on the comments are for. Along with the downvote
link.

------
ClickyBot
clicky:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6327227](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6327227)

~~~
zombio
testing

